# Starting a young dog



## jakerockinh (Oct 3, 2016)

Our first vizsla pup has just turned 4 months old. She is retrieving very well, points a wing on a string quite well and so I believe it's time to get her on some live birds. We've taken walks around wild birds so she has seen them flush but she appears to be a bit young to really get enough range to find anything for herself. Any tips on getting her started, dos and don'ts?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

There should be nothing but exposure at this age imo. The most i would do especially if you are inexperienced in training pointing dogs, is put a few quail out in a field and just let her explore and see what happens. Let her chase, kill, do whatever with the birds if she finds them. Birds should be fun, that's the idea.

Do that once or twice and then you'll have a better idea on how to gear your further training. 

A good book to read is a short field manual by Mo Lindley. Here's the link http://www.oknavhda.com/docs/Steady_With_Style.pdf


----------



## jakerockinh (Oct 3, 2016)

So we've been working with pen raised quail for several weeks now. They are the coolest toy she has ever had. 

Took Milo along for opening weekend this past weekend. She had a blast and worked fairly well for not knowing what she was doing for about 3 hours before she was worn out and just done. We got in a little shooting around her and she got to retrieve half a dozen quail. She relies on sight much more than her nose at this point but all in all I think she enjoyed the experience. Sure took after the tame quail hard again in the days following.

Now looking at possibly sending her to get some formal training as living in the city I just can't get her in front of birds on a daily basis that aren't stale.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like she had a great time. 
Be careful, and ease into gunfire with her.


----------

